# WorldTaiChiDay.org Announces A Global Healing Event - World Tai Chi & Qigong Day Saturday



## Lisa (Apr 20, 2007)

> *WorldTaiChiDay.org Announces A Global Healing Event - World Tai Chi & Qigong Day Saturday April 28 At 10:00 A.m. Local Time Worldwide*
> 
> 
> 
> On Saturday, April 28th, at 10 a.m. local time (worldwide) a massive, spectacularly visual global health and healing event will be held in hundreds of cities in sixty nations. Free and open to the public these events welcome anyone interested in personal and global health and healing.



Anyone doing anything for this day in their local home town?

Full Story


----------

